# '87-88 Tomac Mongoose Signature



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Hi All,

It's time to restore my '87-88 Mongoose Tomac Signature and I'm asking for your help. Does anyone have a Mongoose Tomac? I've looked at the pictures on the "Official John Tomac thread", but they're not high rez enough and get grainy when I enlarge them. If you have any info at all, I would really appreciate it. Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Stuart -

Nice timing! I just grabbed this and began some scans.










They do a test in the mag.























































Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

What needs restoring on it? I have one too but it has no decals so I just use it for my commuter bike (while daydreaming Im Tomac in a Norba National  ).

Here's a cool pic:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Hope this helps :thumbsup:


Hey, I was reading the article. Where is the rest of it?

I had a friend racing one of these back in the day. Nice bike.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What needs restoring on it? I have one too but it has no decals so I just use it for my commuter bike (while daydreaming Im Tomac in a Norba National  ).
> 
> Here's a cool pic:


I need photos for decal and color reproduction. So, you may be needing a full set of decals, eh? If you guys can email me some scans at high resolution, that would be awesome.

With the help you've all given me so far, I'm feeling the love and I think I'm going to need a tissue.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry no decals

you should have bought this


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

How 'bout some "before" pics?


----------



## fastitus (Apr 21, 2005)

I got mine in 1988 and still have it. Looks just like the picture where Tomac is a professor. It's sitting in my attic waiting to get new wheels, chainrings, cassette and chain. Otherwise you would never know it's 19 years old other than some paint worn off from cable guides. I ditched the biopace chainrings about three months after I got it when everyone said they were a gimmick. Otherwise all original. Even some badly worn Farmer John tires.

You may have read my story from a while back. In '88, my second mountain bike race was at a Norba national in Alabama. I guess Tomac didn't know the signitures were out yet. So here I am riding one way down the road warming up, and here he comes by the other direction. I even had on (and still have) the grey/black/white Mongoose jersey identical to what he was wearing. He passes by me with a look like he isn't sure what to think is going on. He went on to win the National that day (I was racing beginner. Hope he didn't see me then).


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Great story! Thank you for chiming in. Check your inbox you have a PM.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What needs restoring on it? I have one too but it has no decals so I just use it for my commuter bike (while daydreaming Im Tomac in a Norba National  ).
> 
> Here's a cool pic:


How did my photo of John, which can be seen here, turn up on photobucket?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> How did my photo of John, which can be seen here, turn up on photobucket?


Right click. Save Image as...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Right click. Save Image as...


Of course, but...

I don't mind if my photos get around, but I like to get credit and a link to my site. As it appeared here, many people would think it originated with the person who posted it.

I'm not registered with photobucket, so I don't know how this photo is being presented and what information is given about it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Of course, but...
> 
> I don't mind if my photos get around, but I like to get credit and a link to my site. As it appeared here, many people would think it originated with the person who posted it.
> 
> I'm not registered with photobucket, so I don't know how this photo is being presented and what information is given about it.


One way to protect, or always maintain photo copyright is to put a small watermark in the digital image. © XXXXXXX similar to what Shiggy does with his photos.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Of course, but...
> 
> I don't mind if my photos get around, but I like to get credit and a link to my site. As it appeared here, many people would think it originated with the person who posted it.
> 
> I'm not registered with photobucket, so I don't know how this photo is being presented and what information is given about it.


Sorry SeeKay, my fault. I have lots of pics I like saved on my hard drive with absolutely no idea who took the photo (although I would have guessed that one was yours). I guess the internet is a little looser in terms of citing photographic sources as opposed to publications... I didnt think twice about posting it (and never have with hundreds of pics on the web) but maybe I should have.

I guess one way photographers are getting their credit nowadays is to put some sort of personal watermark on the photo somewhere...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*jinx!*



ssmike said:


> One way to protect, or always maintain photo copyright is to put a small watermark in the digital image. © XXXXXXX similar to what Shiggy does with his photos.


It figures Shiggy would have an obnoxious watermark to match his bikes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It figures Shiggy would have an obnoxious watermark to match his bikes.


But it is easy to remember and find when looking for a reference...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

No problem, Yetified. Let's not derail the thread here.

There is a watermark on that photo on fotopic.net, but I also posted it here right off the original scan, which is probably where you got it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> No problem, Yetified.


yeah, lets blame Yetified on this one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, lets blame Yetified on this one.


Oops.

Didn't we already pin the Lindbergh kidnapping on him?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Of course, but...
> 
> I don't mind if my photos get around, but I like to get credit and a link to my site. As it appeared here, many people would think it originated with the person who posted it.
> 
> I'm not registered with photobucket, so I don't know how this photo is being presented and what information is given about it.


CK, actually all photos are copyrighted and are protected by the Digital Millennium Copyright Act see: http://www.google.com/dmca.html

you can have any of your photos taken down if you like


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, lets blame Yetified on this one.


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eekster: I just checked the boards to see that it was me that the copyright infringement was being directed towards. No problem CK. Thank you very much f-b


----------

